# Sneezing and wet nose?



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

Dog allergies usually show up as itchiness, especially when they are caused by food. From my experience, I would say it is more likely to be nasal irritation from the floor cleaner, a foreign object up the nose, or a cold bug (yes, dogs do get them too!). I'd keep him in another room for a day or two, in case it is the floor, and keep an eye on him for any other signs of illness, in case it is a bug. If it doesn't improve in a day or two, or if there is any bleeding from the nose or other worrying symptoms, I'd call the vet!


----------



## meredian (Nov 5, 2012)

We ended up taking him into the vet because he was having some trouble breathing last night. The vet thinks he has something stuck in his nose! He tried to flush out the nose with saline solution. If he hasn't stopped sneezing in 48 we may need to see a specialist to remove whatever is in there - which he said could cost $1500! Uhhhhhh.

Anyone else have experience with something stuck in the nose?


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

Not too long ago, *peppersb*'s spoo boy Bob was sneezing, only in his case there was some blood. Happily all ended well for Bob, he had some grass stuck up his nose, poor thing. She shared details of the procedure, and the good results. Best of luck!:clover:
http://www.poodleforum.com/29-poodle-health/22051-bobs-bloody-nose-5.html#post269930


----------



## meredian (Nov 5, 2012)

Thank you! There is no blood and HOPEFULLY the saline flushed it out - whatever it was. We shall see. Such a sad week for Wade. First the dog bite now this! We are letting him sleep in bed with us at night and he is being an angel. 

I think the procedure is expensive because they have to put the dog under anesthesia to do the endoscope procedure. Perhaps peppersb could shed some light on that. We'd pay, of course, but ugh... we really hope it doesn't come to that.


----------



## meredian (Nov 5, 2012)

I am wondering now if his sneezing is behavioral. It started after the bite incident, and he seems to sneeze now when he is stressed (I just put him in his pen area, and he is crying for me and sneezing in a frustrated manner!) Last night when we were trying to put his gentle harness on him he sneezed. It seems to be connected to stressful situations at this point. 

Has anyone had any experience with stress-induced sneezing? I'm wondering if it's a new anxiety symptom after the bite incident.


----------



## Poodlemama99 (Feb 12, 2010)

Omar has stressed induced coughing and sneezing. We thought it was collapsing trachea until we started watching his behavior and realized the only time he coughs and sneezes is when he is excited or stressed over something. Never does it outside or when he is resting. Only if he gets excited. It is getting worse as he gets older. It started about a year ago when he was 12 ish.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

